# First cycle - Test E/Deca



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking to get this cycle going, got everything from a nice bulk deal so now it's just the planning and we are good to go!

First off let me explain why I want to incorporate deca into this cycle, the current advice is always to start with test base but I already have some joint/collagen issues so I can't cope with the testosterone downgrading my collagen synthesis. Few drugs like deca/eq/primo/var increase collagen synthesis so it seems so deca at an low dose would seem good. Recommendations seem to be about 3mg's per kg bodyweight so that will be around 250mg's of deca durabolin a week in my case. Testosterone enanthate should be around 1,5x the deca dose to avoid deca dick so either 375mg's a week or 500mg's a week - any opinions on this? I also have Proviron on hand for mild AI use, 50mg's a week will do? I thought it would be best to save my AI (aromasin) for the PCT with Nolvadex. 

*Cycle + PCT*:
Week 01-14 Test Enanthate 250mg twice a week
Week 01-12 Deca Durabolin 125mg twice a week
Week ??-?? Proviron 50mg everyday

Week 17-20 Nolvadex 20mg everyday (Could dose 40mg first week)
Week 17-20 Aromasin 25mg everyday

I also have Test Prop which I could use to kickstart the first 3-4 weeks although I am reluctant to shoot EOD and I am afraid I will run out of injection sites. How many injection sites do you need for EOD injections before you start with the first one again? Will 4 suffice (glutes+quads or quads+delts)? 

All suggestions/tips are welcome ofcourse!
I did bloodwork before the cycle and all is ok, except some low test but we'll fix that right up with this cycle 

*Stats*
23 years
5'10"
190lbs
12-14% bodyfat


----------



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh and as addition, i was looking to start tommorow haha.
Going on vacation in Nov. and wanna be done by then!


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 29, 2011)

No caber or prami?  What is the proviron for?


----------



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

Have letro for progesterone gyno incase it comes up - also using B6 at 200mgs/day should keep the gyno away!
Proviron is for keep estrogen levels down, should contribute to keeping progesterone gyno away aswell. Free's up bound testosterone aswell and as my free T is very low it should work well for me.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 29, 2011)

ur aware of the possible long term sexual side effect of deca ie: deca dick right?
it takes a long time to clear


----------



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

I am unaware, please explain?
Due to the half life it should leave my system a few weeks after my last shot, when PCT is over it's still detectable but shouldn't have any problems with deca dick (during the cycle ofcourse but that's why im taking test).


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 29, 2011)

ive done tone of reading and lots of deca users complain of sexual side effects for months after stopping
do some searching youll find em


----------



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

There will be people who died on steroids, i also know alot of people who gained good on deca with no libido/wood problems


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 29, 2011)

I think if you execute it properly it would be a great first cycle test and deca is a bread and butter bulker by many(not me though).

I think your ratio is good for avoiding deca dick 2:1 test:deca but you can always bump the test more and proviron will help with the wood. 

you don't want nolva in pct, you want clomid at 100/75/50/50 mg ed

nolva is not required for pct


----------



## Supervette101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keep the test higher than the deca and you should be OK... Deca is a great mass builder especially for a beginner..


----------



## nby (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah im running test 1,5x the deca and 2 weeks longer, should be ok!

Also running prop 100mg EOD the first 3 weeks along with low dose var instead of tbol, started today!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 30, 2011)

Just shoot deca once a week, no reason to do it twice. I suggest getting caber or prami for the deca, you don't want to run into the problem of gyno on cycle.


----------



## nby (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't seem to find caber anywhere..  Anyone mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 30, 2011)

nby said:


> Can't seem to find caber anywhere..  Anyone mind pointing me in the right direction?



Check out Extreme Peptide in the sponsor section, I believe they have it. If not, CEM does as well.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 30, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Check out Extreme Peptide in the sponsor section, I believe they have it. If not, CEM does as well.


 I learned from CT that caber is not a research chem, and thus while you might get prami there, you will not find caber there.


----------

